# Canadian Haunters Association - New Website!



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the new website for the (also new) Canadian Haunters Association has launched!!

There will be listings for haunts both home and pro/charity from all across Canada. If you reside in Canada take a look and join up, register your haunt and see what the club has to offer. There is a forum section devoted exclusively to Canadian Haunters as well as a photo/video gallery, calendar of events and links section. Of course all of this is in its infancy and just getting going but visit the site, add your haunt, photos, join the forum and see what you can learn from other Canadian haunters like yourself.

I have a feeling that the Canadian Haunt industry is far larger than anyone imagines and that the association along with the website will be a great resource to connect with fellow Halloween enthusiasts - who knows maybe there is someone in your own town or even in the same neighbourhood and you never knew until now?

http://www.canadianhauntersassociation.com/


----------

